
Soluble corn fiber can help young women build bone and older women preserve bone - Mz
http://www.purdue.edu/newsroom/releases/2016/Q3/soluble-corn-fiber-can-help-young-women-build-bone,-and-older-women-preserve-bone.html
======
helloworld
I don't want to be unnecessarily cynical, but I do notice that this research
about corn was funded by a company, Tate & Lyle, which provides corn-based
ingredients:

[http://www.tateandlyle.com/ingredientsandservices/pages/rawm...](http://www.tateandlyle.com/ingredientsandservices/pages/rawmaterials.aspx)

Too bad that the researchers couldn't have found more neutral funders.

~~~
jandrese
This is the kind of study I would like to see replicated by an independent
lab.

------
colechristensen
When it comes down to it, journalists should never write articles about single
health studies. In essence, none of them are valuable sources of information
for the general public. Without replication and meta-analyses, they really
should only get attention from the scientific community.

------
bpodgursky
That's pretty funny, I was just this morning looking up Quest bars on Amazon,
and the comments were all furious that they had switched the fiber source in
them to soluble corn fiber

(ex
[https://www.amazon.com/review/R3B99075S9546R/ref=cm_cr_dp_cm...](https://www.amazon.com/review/R3B99075S9546R/ref=cm_cr_dp_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B014WS4S9E&channel=detail-
glance&nodeID=3760901&store=hpc#wasThisHelpful))

Maybe a good change overall, although it clearly wasn't driven by this study.

~~~
artifaxx
Soluble corn fiber still needs more study, but then again their previous fiber
source (isomalto-oligosaccharides) seems like it was worse given what evidence
does exist.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
There was a "what about the men" comment that appears to have disappeared
before I could respond to it, but here's some useful info about calcium
[https://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/Calcium-
Consumer/](https://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/Calcium-Consumer/) in particular
check out those RDAs.

~~~
douche
Like most RDAs, they are almost comically low. Three cups of milk (one large
glass...) would exceed the recommended amount , before eating anything else
that might possibly contain calcium.

~~~
AstralStorm
The actual dietary guidelines would fill the need worry leafy green
vegetables. Milk is only a decent source because it is fortified.

